# Grünn tools



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

Have been building up my watch toolkit and was wondering if anyone had heard of Grünn tools. I tried to research them , but came up bupkis.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WATCH-BACK-CASE-COVER-LID-OPENER-OPENING-TOOL-KNIFE-FRUIT-RIGHT-LEFT-HAND-HANDED/201709254271


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Personally, I've never heard of Grünn tools...I have my doubts they are a quality German company as per the listing.

I tried looking them up on Google Germany with no results...I suspect they are likely an off-shore outfit


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @GoronVor, I have now done some research into Grünn and like yourself, I have drawn a blank. I have looked at various sites including a leading German supplier of watchmakers' tools and a trade list of German tool brands. I think I would now be a bit suspicious of the origin of that case knife you link to; perhaps it comes from a lot further away than Germany in an easterly direction.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

GoronVor said:


> Grünn tools


 Grünn is a brand of household electrical appliances in Germany. The name also comes up on jewellery making and gardening tools, mostly on eBay.

Probably no worse than ones you get in starter watchmaking toolkits from Amazon. And, as others have said, unlikely to be German.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

GoronVor said:


> Have been building up my watch toolkit and was wondering if anyone had heard of Grünn tools. I tried to research them , but came up bupkis.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WATCH-BACK-CASE-COVER-LID-OPENER-OPENING-TOOL-KNIFE-FRUIT-RIGHT-LEFT-HAND-HANDED/201709254271


 it is too easy to make one rather than use a poor (and dangerous) chinezium tool. vin


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

Hi my friend. Sadly I came to the same conclusion.The company even has a Singapore phone code! Maybe they lunch on Sauerkraut occasionally? As a matter of interest what brand of knife back tool would you recommend?

I have just found a lovely wee Victorian fruit knife I will use.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

GoronVor said:


> Hi my friend. Sadly I came to the same conclusion.The company even has a Singapore phone code! Maybe they lunch on Sauerkraut occasionally? As a matter of interest what brand of knife back tool would you recommend?
> 
> I have just found a lovely wee Victorian fruit knife I will use.


 I have a Bergeon 4932 case opening knife which works well and is of good quality, in GBP they are typically £15 to £20


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

£10 eBay kit is fine as a starter set.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

GoronVor said:


> Hi my friend. Sadly I came to the same conclusion.The company even has a Singapore phone code! Maybe they lunch on Sauerkraut occasionally? As a matter of interest what brand of knife back tool would you recommend?
> 
> I have just found a lovely wee Victorian fruit knife I will use.


 i recoment the best one via burgen type. a fruit knife might be good if you grind it to the proper shape and harden it. there are a lot of "pop off cases" the best shape woun't open ! its a learning thing. i use a saftey razor blade and watchmaker hammer to "open the crack" and then a "chisel shaped screw driver.". be careful, good luck. vin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

vinn said:


> i recoment the best one via burgen type. a fruit knife might be good if you grind it to the proper shape and harden it. there are a lot of "pop off cases" the best shape woun't open ! its a learning thing. i use a saftey razor blade and watchmaker hammer to "open the crack" and then a "chisel shaped screw driver.". be careful, good luck. vin


 i wounder if your "fruit knife" is the same as mine? used by grochers to trim fruit, it has a 6 inch blade, sharp as a razor. ? vin


----------

